# IT'S BACK!!!!



## Fire Bug (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
 I have a Heat & Glow FB Grand LP Gas Insert that has been plagued with problems from day one.
 The last problem I have had with this unit was a metal exspansion banging noise that was comming from the metal shroud that surrounds the ceramic firebox where the heated air comes from when the blower is running.
 Hearth & Home Technologies has sent a technician out to my home to check this and numerous other problems out with this unit.
 After pulling unit out of the existing fireplace firebox the technician found that the metal shroud on the side and the back of the unit was way to loose and he installed metal strips with screws to the side and back to try and correct this problem. This did the trick for a while, but now it's back, louder than ever.
 It occurs when the blower starts running approximately one minute into its operation.
 If anyone has any other ideas, PLEASE HELP! This is very frustrating to say the least!!
Thanks,
John


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 6, 2008)

This is weirdest thing... We have hundreds of FB-Grand units installed around here and I have never heard of any noise problems from them. I would tell the dealer or Heat & Glo they need to fix it ASAP or replace the unit.


----------



## R&D Guy (Dec 7, 2008)

Sounds like oil-canning.  The cool air from the blower causes the metal to rapidly loose temperature and contract and you hear what sound like a door closing in the next room correct?  What happened when you checked the screws the guy tightened?  Were they loose?


----------



## Fire Bug (Dec 8, 2008)

jtp10181 said:
			
		

> This is weirdest thing... We have hundreds of FB-Grand units installed around here and I have never heard of any noise problems from them. I would tell the dealer or Heat & Glo they need to fix it ASAP or replace the unit.



Hi JTP,
 The technician from Hearth & Home Technologies said EXACTLY the same thing as you stated above; he has never run into this problem with the FB Grand units but they have had the same noise problem with I believe he mentioned the Gem 46 Fireplaces which is there biggest unit for which he said they had a kit to fix the problem.
 After he removed the unit from the existing fireplace firebox, he checked the unit and found the one side and the top of the sheet metal shroud to be tight but the back and especially the other side had way to much sheet metal and by him just touching it made the banging noise. He said that the fit of this sheet metal shroud was suppose to be installed to very close tolerances at the factor and if it was to sloppy of a fit that this noise could happen.
 The noise sounds as if you drop a mellon on the hood of a automobile from a step ladder.
 He installed three pieces of angle metal the depth of sheet metal shroud over the ceramic fire box and he also attached these angles to the back of the shroud and put gasket material between the blower trap door in the back and the shroud to keep that from making noise.
All of these pieces of angle where attached with screws to the sheet metal shroud.
 After he put the unit back into the firebox and turned the blower on low and no noise occured so we thought the problem fixed. When this work was performed the outside temperatures were warm and it seem like the noise occurs and gets louder as the outside temperature gets lower,(i.e. 20 degrees and lower).
 He also put a screw threw one of the ceramic fire logs because the vibration from the banging was moveing the logs out of position and causing sooting of the glass, logs, and ceramic firebox. It still soots up but not as much on the glass.
 He told me to call him if I have any problems, and I definitely intend to tomorrow because this makes this beautiful looking unit sound like junk and scares the heck out of my wife and I,(plus our house guests), when it occurs. Not to mention the fact  that we have over 3K invested in the unit and the installation. The Arch Bi Fold Glass Doors,(no longer avaiable), were over $700.00 alone.

Thanks,
John


----------



## Fire Bug (Dec 8, 2008)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> Sounds like oil-canning.  The cool air from the blower causes the metal to rapidly loose temperature and contract and you hear what sound like a door closing in the next room correct?  What happened when you checked the screws the guy tightened?  Were they loose?



Hi R&D;Guy,
 The screws that hold the sheet metal shroud to the fire box were all tight when the technician checked them.
 There is way to much sheet metal on the one side of the unit and the back of the unit, especially the side.
 All you have to do is gently touch the side sheet metal and it bangs.
 It is definitely "oil canning", usually about one minute after the blower starts.
 I believe you are right with your statement above but the screws were tight.

Thanks,
John


----------

